# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Fotke dojenja - posebna stanja - mastitis, ragade i sl.

## Maja

Trebaju nam fotke stanja vezanih uz dojenje koje nije baš lako "uhvatiti" na dogovorenim fotosessionima, npr. mastitisa, ragada i sl.
Dakle, ako imate ragadu, soor, mastitis, zastoj, kvrgu, fotkajte, samo dojku ili samo bradavicu i pošaljite nam. 
Isto bi bile zahvalne da nam poslikate početnu prepunjenost dojki. I fotke iz rodilišta, na kojima se kuži da se radi o dojenju u rodilištu i situacijski beba u rodilištu.

Dakle, da ponovim:
1. Ragade
2. Soor
3. Mastitis, kvrge, crvenilo, otekline..
4. Početna prepunjenost
5. Blisteri
6. Kakvi god problemi vas eventualno snađu

Slike šaljite u originalnoj većini na dojenje.roda@gmail.com i napišite o čemu se radi. Kako ćemo ih korisiti za naše materijale (iako vjerojato ne sve) dodajte molim vas u mail i dozvolu Rodi za korištenje materijala.
Hvala

----------


## kli_kli

E, ja imam fotku jedne grozne ragade, a mozda i kvrga (prepunjenosti), bar je tako komentarisala jedna savetnica  :Smile: 
Poslacu  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

> I fotke iz rodilišta, na kojima se kuži da se radi o dojenju u rodilištu i situacijski beba u rodilištu.


Misliš samo na dojenje u rodilištu ili i na fotke beba u rodilištu (ono, kupanje, mjerenje i što god već rade)?

----------


## Maja

Ma može svašta.

----------


## Maja

Zahvaljujem na dosad poslanom i molim još.

----------


## grom

Jel treba blister?

----------

